# Anything to dry up a goats milk?



## TwoOaks (May 27, 2012)

Hi, I am new to Homesteading Today. I have a female nanny that unfortunately lost her babies at birth. Fortunately took her to the vet and she is recovering beautifully but she has so much milk that it just looks painful. The vet said there was nothing to give to help dry her up and withholding this goats feed is not an option. She is very vocal and I really think her stress with losing her babies was enough for her. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Any reason you can't stop grain? She won't need it if she won't be lactating. That's the best way to trigger them to dry up, honestly, and will stress her the least IMO. Free choice hay is still fine, but the high energy grain will help tell her body to continue production. Plus if she's not lactating, being a pygmy especially she'll just get rotund.  

The bagging up process, while appearing to be painful, is also necessary to trigger her to stop production. After about 48 hrs you can milk her out, and then do so as necessary. Try to go as long as possible without milking her out, and only do it a minimal number of times. Watch for mastitis.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Is this a Boer, and you don't plan to milk her?

Just feed her hay and minerals. She may complain, but she will survive.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

Parsley and Sage.

They do get over it, but if you want to help, those two will do it.


----------



## Cliff (Jun 30, 2007)

You are gonna have to stop the grain to dry her up, sorry. She's a goat. Goats are greedy and always act like they're starving. You are in control and have to do what's best for her. Either keep feeding her grain and milk her, or stop the grain and dry her off. Continuing to feed her grain but not milking is not a kindness.


----------

